# Does unused vinyl have an expiration date?



## Eileen (Apr 24, 2006)

Does unused decal vinyl have an expiration date?

I have a cutter I bought long ago and have several vinyl samples which are about 5 years old I think and one roll which I purchased and haven't used hardly any of it at all. Is there an expiration date on vinyl? 

The vinyl roll has been stored in a dark closet in my place since last use. It hasn't been temperature controlled but it's pretty mild weather here were I live.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a shelf life on vinyls, varying based on the manufacturer, usually one to two years. That being said, I've used older vinyl before on short term signage/projects. If you can cut it, weed it, mask it, probably be fine for short term, I wouldn't suggest selling it at its recommended specs (IE: 9 year high performance cast) though.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Hmm I'd imagine that applies to application tape too, huh?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, app tape has a shelf life too, but I've had rolls well past their expected shelf life. As long as the adhesive holds the vinyl, I'm fine with it. 

With paper tapes, they have a tendency to rip really easily when they get older, so you spend more time trying to get it started than it takes to mask it and app it. I've started using higher quality tapes though, even though a lot of people view the tape as "should be the cheapest thing about the job", I kind of look at it opposite, I figure if I screw something up in application, or have a hard time with it, it's the cheapest thing I can improve with.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When I started I used pretty much the cheapest material I could find....But I soon learned that premium material really did not cost that much more and produced better results and was often easier to work with.....


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

If vinyl lasts for years on a window, truck or sign then I am sure the rolls will also be good for a very long time as well. If it were not looooong lasting then they would not produce it. Just my two cents worth. I could be wrong.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 24, 2006)

I bought see through plastic (?) tape, forget which brand (I was making "stickers" basically so needed to provide the customer with something they could apply themselves).

What do you guys consider higher quality tapes?


----------

